# Growth on dwarf gourami mouth



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a 30 gallon, with gold barbs, zebra danios, 2 dwarf gourami, and harlequin rasboras. Now I've moved my dg's a few times, and these two males seem to get along the best. I haven't witnessed fighting but I'm sure it could happen. I do weekly water changes, and regular maintenance. 

Could it be fight wounds? Fungus? Contagious? Something else?

My tank:


Injured dg:


Other dg:
Is red (picture won't upload) he is bigger, but used to be more timid.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't see any pics.


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Darn, ok here they are:

My tank:








Injured fish:




































Other dg:








Wouldn't let me edit my first post..


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe lymphocystosis?


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Maybe lymphocystosis?



It's possible, does that mean I need to separate before it bursts? I'm not sure where I could put him. I usually quarantine in my 5 gallon frog tank but that's because I'm mainly checking for ich, which the frogs can't get. Or should I try doing maybe 30% daily water changes?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If it's lympho then there's nothing you can really do about it.


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

But it's a little contagious, right?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It is.... In a way it's like herpes for fish. It comes and goes, often being triggered by stress. Other fish can get it if they are stressed and have an open wound. While it's possible that all your other fish could get infected, it's highly unlikely. You would have to be doing something really wrong to make them all susceptible.

I have some fish with it. If it's spread to other fish at all, I haven't noticed. Key is to keep stress levels down. I know you probably don't want to hear this, but keeping the dwarf gouramis together is a high stress environment - at least for the one. You needn't see outright attacks for stress to take a toll on the fish.


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, if one does I won't replace them I guess... I tried putting a good amount of hiding spots and split up the territories, is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok, well he looked bloated so I separated him, and he wasn't eating, and he died today... He was a beauty.


----------

